# Problème suite à synchro photo sur Windows 10



## seianec (23 Janvier 2020)

Salut 
Voilà, en plus de mon vieux MBP, j'ai voulu synchroniser mes photos iCloud sur mon PC, par simplicité.
Une fois le téléchargement de mes plus de 70go de photos/vidéos, sans la fibre c'est long, le PC continue à monopoliser 25% du CPU, et 25% de mon SSD système en permanence, même après redémarrage.
Seule solution si ça le fait quand je joue, killer le processus iCloud Photos Library, qui se relance instantanément, et je suis tranquille plusieurs heures...

J'ai laissé l'ordi allumé toute une journée pour voir, et le soir même constat...

Du coup je suis en train de copier tout le dossier photos vers un répertoire "local" avant de désinstaller l'application, mais dans l'absolu j'aimerais la garder...
Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu le soucis?

Je sais que sur mon MBP j'avais eu un soucis "similaire" après synchro de mes photos, mais c'était l'application Photos qui faisait son analyse, ici je ne pense pas qu'il y ait quelque chose de similaire...


Merci pour votre aide


----------

